# OMG My Son is Reported Missing...



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd like to say this is a joke, but it's not. My son was officially reported missing as of 11am this morning. He lives in LasVegas and went to meet someone about car parts and just vanished, didn't show up for work today and he really loves that job... 

Please, send out some good thoughts his way.... And hug someone you love.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i am so sorry to hear this. i wish him luck and return safely.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, Please keep us informed on what happens, if this is true..


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my God, Pam.... Get the information OUT THERE!!! Contact your local news stations. They WILL pick up the story. Get it on the televised nightly news. Make yourself look like a mess - that'll attract attention to the case. Post his name and picture (or at least description) on the Internet - even try craigslist. Does he have a cell phone? Sometimes police can track his GPS based on the location of the cell, if he has a certain feature turned on. I'm in college to be a police officer, and the professors and professionals tell us that the more information is out there, and the more public it is (AKA, posters on the street lamps aren't going to cut it), the better your chance of finding him. It may also make his abductor nervous - or even guilty, which is the best case scenario.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your son.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow... my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your son.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Good Luck! Hope everything works out!


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

You know, the boy IS 19 almost 20, it's not like he's a little kid. But his friend that he lives with is worried SICK and filed a report. They wouldn't have worried had he showed up to work. I'm sincerely hoping his roomy is over reacting... 

When the boy phones home, I'll post ASAP if I'm not on a plane to go whoop @$$....  (He knows I love him and he KNOWS he's a brat.) 

I'm just hoping he found something to do and got lost for a minute. After all that is easy to do where he lives, all sorts of fun trouble to get into, I know I was there a couple years back for a short vacation (too dang hot in the summer!!!). 

*Even though I don't drink or gamble, I could have found trouble had I so intended. I went for a fish show....*


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, he's been found out in the desert, after dropping his clutch and out of cell phone range... WHEEEEEEEEW! What a BRAT!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great to hear Pam.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

good to hear that. it is a happy ending after all.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm so very glad hes OK Pam. I dont care how old they are. We will still worry about them


----------



## catluv74 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Yeah!*

I'm really glad to hear everythings okay! You hear too much going the other way anymore!


----------

